# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  SQL Features, tools and utilities question

## Neomite

I am in school for networking and have posed a question that is not in the book or that I have not had any luck finding online. I would like to know what are some COMMON SQL items that fall under the title of 'features', 'tools', and 'utilities'?

----------


## rmiao

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SQL
http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/S/SQL.html
http://www.sql.org/
http://www.w3schools.com/sql/default.asp

----------

